# atv plow issue



## cody_lick (Nov 29, 2009)

I use a polaris 335 with a moose plow to do sidewalks and edges near curbs for my plowing business. It worked great up until i let a new guy use it and now it dont angle at all, I have everything free and it should angle but it doesn't. Anyway i am not worried about that really, more worried about the cable for the winch breaks every single time. I have to just tie it in a knot to keep it goin but it just keeps breaking. Does anyone know of a cable i can use that is stronger then the standard cable?

Any advice would be great, thanks guys


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

Did you check for rust or ice? My Warn will freeze or rust so that I must use hot water/lube to free it before it can be budged.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Use a tie down strap or old seatbelt for the winch. There are several threads on here the show different options.


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

cody_lick;1209446 said:


> I use a polaris 335 with a moose plow to do sidewalks and edges near curbs for my plowing business. It worked great up until i let a new guy use it and now it dont angle at all, I have everything free and it should angle but it doesn't. Anyway i am not worried about that really, more worried about the cable for the winch breaks every single time. I have to just tie it in a knot to keep it goin but it just keeps breaking. Does anyone know of a cable i can use that is stronger then the standard cable?
> 
> Any advice would be great, thanks guys


For the angle problem - Check the position pin to make sure it retracts enough for the plow to rotate. It could have bent if he caught an edge at speed. Also check the stays that are welded to the positioning ring. I broke both of them on my plow and if they are not in place, the ring can get egg shaped and bind on the rear plate. Finally, if the plow was hit really hard, check the angle iron that the pivot pin sits in to make sure that the ends aren't twisted.

For the winch cable - Learn to let off the winch before the plowframe hits the quad. You'll make your cables last a lot longer.


----------

